# Craftsman 12" Lathe Questions



## aoresteen (May 25, 2022)

I am going to lookat an old Craftsman 12" lathe.  I do not know the model number or serial number (yet) but it hasn't been used for 20 years and needs cleaning and paint.

Are all bearings & bushings available for it?  What about a replacement spindle if it needs one?

Any key  items to check?

Missing parts that are very hard to find?

Thanks!


----------



## markba633csi (May 25, 2022)

Parts for those are readily available on Ebay.  Mostly used but some new and some re-manufactured.
You want the model with roller spindle bearings (most are), and preferably with the quick change gearbox.
If the seller can provide the model number ahead of time that would help
Is this a Craigslist item?  Or is it being sold locally with no advertising? Price? Can you link to a picture?
-Mark
ps here is a illustrated parts list for several of the early 12" Craftsman models


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 26, 2022)

The bed is the most important thing. All else can be corrected.


----------



## MikeInOr (May 26, 2022)

Quick change gear boxes for Craftsman / Atlas lathes are very expensive and hard to come by.  I had a Craftsman 12" lathe without a quick change gear box and I was able to purchase my used Southbend 13" lathe for cheaper than I could buy an Atlas quick change gear box.  I.e. I wouldn't buy any lathe without a quick change gear box.

Gears, handles etc. are made out of Zalmac so they are not very strong.  Look for broken off teeth especially on the spindle and back gears.

Check the spindle of any play and runout.  I would take a dial with me. I would also check for play on the slide and cross slide with a dial too.

And, of course, the all important bed.


----------



## aoresteen (May 26, 2022)

Thanks all.  It's on Craigs list and to me seems way overpriced at $950.  It does NOT have a quick change box on it.  The spindle lookls like it has a wood turning attachment.  The photos are not that good.




The drawers are "full" of tools for the lathe.





What would be a fair offer?  I am thinking $500.


Thanks!


----------



## MikeInOr (May 26, 2022)

I sold my 12" Craftsman lathe similarly equipped, probably about the same shape or better but much cleaner about a year ago for $400.

Does it have change gears at least, since it doesn't have a quick change box?  I never had change gears for mine, they aren't cheap to acquire either.

About 4 years ago I paid $1000 for my Southbend 13" with quick change gear box (of course) and it is a MUCH better lathe in pretty much every way.  I got what I considered a screaming deal on my SB 13.  I had my Craftsman 12" for 30 years but was never able to do what I would consider real work on it, which all changed when I got my SouthBend.


----------



## markba633csi (May 26, 2022)

No chucks or change gears then yes it's overpriced. You might want to keep looking


----------



## aoresteen (May 26, 2022)

Thanks all.  I've decided to pass on it.  It would take a year to chase all the parts and get it to where I'd would want it.

Case closed.


----------

